# How does NewEgg's return policy work?



## Jamin43

I'm still debating on which MOBO to purchase - and reading the reviews - it seems like even the best boards have a notable number of DOA motherboards.  Looks like RMA is the way to deal with this - what exactly is their return policy - not in terms of 30 day time period - but more of what is the actual process?

Who pays shipping back and forth for the returned item?

Do they drop ship a new product in the mail that day - or wait til they receive your item returned?  

The few items I've ordered from them all worked great out of the box. I've heard Newegg's return policy is great - but not sure how what that means in terms of the actual process?  Amazon is the only online retailer I've had to return an item to - and they covered everythign from shipping to getting me a new item drop shipped the day I called and let them know I had a defective product.

Thanks


----------



## jevery

If the item is defective there is no restocking fee and you pay shipping back.  When they receive the item and determine that it is defective through no fault of yours, then they will send a replacement.


----------



## Geoff

Depends really, I've had a few friends who gets Newegg give him a pre-paid shipping label to ship the defective item back.  Personally I've always paid to ship it back since it's usually small items, then they refund my debit card for the full purchase price.


----------



## Jamin43

Cool thanks,

I'm building my parts around a chip - and when I got to MOBO - I started reading all the Newegg Reviews - and it seemed like any brand you looked at - there were enough DOA boards - or something about them was wrong - to raise a bit of caution.  

Gigabyte seems to have good rep for cust service - and a quick call to them today made me feel better about their company.


----------



## Russian777

Hey dont listen to all those comments on newegg, most of the stuff bought on newegg are bought by NOOB first time builders, that blame everything on their parts, when they cant build a computer.

Newegg Return/Refund Policy, If you receive something defective, Newegg will pay for shipping back. And after they receive your item, they will send you a new one, or give you a full refund if you would like. And no they do not check the item or test it, its all fiction.

Soo overall dont listen to newegg reviews. They are all NOOBS!!!


----------



## jevery

Russian777 said:


> And no they do not check the item or test it, its all fiction.



As long as you don't try to send back a processor with bent pins.


----------



## PohTayToez

Yep, when ever you file an RMA on their site once it's approved you get a link to print off a UPS shipping label, so returns cost you nothing at all.


----------



## Russian777

PohTayToez said:


> Yep, when ever you file an RMA on their site once it's approved you get a link to print off a UPS shipping label, so returns cost you nothing at all.



yah true but only if you tell them its defective. But if you bought it and dont want it, you will be charged a 15% restocking fee, and you would have to pay for return shipping. But either way tell newegg its defective. LOL


----------

